# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Buikpijn bij te laat slikken

## lautje36

Hallo,

Ik slik nu al 2 jaar de pil. Maar ik heb eigenlijk sinds een jaar dat als ik de pil niet op tijd slik, ik buikpijn krijg. Ik vraag me af of dit normaal is. Ik slik hem vaak 's avonds, maar het tijdstip verschilt vaak. Ik probeer na het eten, rond 7 uur. Maar als ik rond 9 uur nog niets heb ingenomen, merk ik dat aan mijn buikpijn. Ook krijg is soms buikpijn voordat het avond is. En als ik hem een keer helemaal ben vergeten, krijg ik 's nachts erge buikpijn.

----------


## Yv

Dat heb ik ook gehad toen ik de pil slikte. Ik had dan geen erge buikpijn, maar ik voelde mijn buik, waardoor het mij herinnerde aan de pil. Ik slikte toen ook 's avonds. Daarna ben ik 's ochtends gaan slikken na mijn ontbijt. Dat is wat regelmatiger voor me en ik vergat hem ook niet. Ik dacht altijd dat het kwam doordat mijn baarmoeder zich begon aan te spannen om vervolgens ongesteld te worden.

----------

